# Coast to coast and Intergrated



## kps (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm currently talking with these two companies for grass cuts and although prices are low I am considering taking on some work from them. Any input? Good, Bad or Ugly?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If the prices are low why are you considering them?


That is what keeps the prices low. 
Folks such as yourself that accept low prices.
You are part of the problem. Just say no to their prices.


----------



## kps (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the warm pompous welcome. You have no idea what rates I am being offered. I know last years high schoolers trade is todays business tycoon proving ground. Pardon me for wanting to feed my family on rates that others in this area will scoff up.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

kps said:


> Thanks for the warm pompous welcome.


 No offense, but without an introduction post coupled with a first post looking for help, what did you really expect?:blink:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kps said:


> Thanks for the warm pompous welcome. You have no idea what rates I am being offered. I know last years high schoolers trade is todays business tycoon proving ground. Pardon me for wanting to feed my family on rates that others in this area will scoff up.





Pompous??????????????????? You want to see pompous???????

Go look in the mirror. YOU yourself said the rates were low. 
I only commented on your comments. And then you called me pompous.
:lol::lol::lol::lol: 
I've been a forum moderator on many forums for way too many years. I've been called many things, pompous has not been one of them up until today.


My comments were not meant to be harsh, they were meant to be to the point and truth.
Apparently they hit a little close to home. If you wish to be a contractor in any trade, let alone play in the P&P world........
you are seriously going to need a much thicker skin!


----------



## kps (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you. I barely had time to get that post out. I am chasing down every lead that comes my way. No offense taken on this end. I was spoken to in an unprofessional manner by somebody upset at my lack of professionalism. Responded inkind. Case closed.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kps said:


> Thank you. I barely had time to get that post out. I am chasing down every lead that comes my way. No offense taken on this end. I was spoken to in an unprofessional manner by somebody upset at my lack of professionalism. Responded inkind. Case closed.






Take this part very much to heart. 




BPWY said:


> My comments were not meant to be harsh, they were meant to be to the point and truth.
> Apparently they hit a little close to home. *If you wish to be a contractor in any trade, let alone play in the P&P world........
> you are seriously going to need a much thicker skin!*


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

kps said:


> Thank you. I barely had time to get that post out. I am chasing down every lead that comes my way. No offense taken on this end. I was spoken to in an unprofessional manner by somebody upset at my lack of professionalism. Responded inkind. Case closed.



This attitude, he will find himself broke. Ignoring dollars to chase pennies. The PP battle cry.


----------



## SMRBR549 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Watch out*

COAST2COAST Will do you in the butt, I mean they don't know how to treat their vendors, more so if you was a good one last year, cause the next year they screw you big time, SO I WOULD NOT WORK FOR THEM A** WIPES.




kps said:


> I'm currently talking with these two companies for grass cuts and although prices are low I am considering taking on some work from them. Any input? Good, Bad or Ugly?


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

*Instead of battering the guy*

I was in your shoes a few years ago - $21 grass cuts pumping out 100 cuts a week(luckily I was given all metro areas just a few suburban), I was living the high life; or so I thought! I was brand new to the P&P Industry and just came from a low pay sales job making roughly $700 week. At the time I was just me and my nephew. Would I do it over again, yes - do I have to? No! I'm getting $35+ per cut now and still pumping 70+ per week. 

I would say if the prices aren't over $30/yard and the pay isn't quick(7 days or less) keep looking!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

That same $35 cut was paying $70 5 years ago. Better of doing private work. No pictures, no BS and you ate actually appreciated. ....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That same $35 cut was paying $70 5 years ago. Better of doing private work. No pictures, no BS and you ate actually appreciated. ....





What he said


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Agreed. All I am saying is $35 cut for 15,000 sq ft or less; literally takes me 20 minutes and being in town makes it even easier. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a great photo but it conveys the idea. Initial grass cut on this property, approx 400'x400' lot. No bagging, trimming, clip removal etc. It is a middle of winter knock down. $1100 and our bid was okd by the owner within 48 hours.
You will not get that with a national. You will get the industry standard minus discount and qc review.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

CE estimate for the same:

155,000 sq ft IGC at 12"-24" tall = $2,154.50. All work completed by a 3rd party so no discounts apply. Money direct deposited within 15 days of results submission. 

-OR-

CE $2,154.50 -10% state discount = $1,938.60. Hire a contractor to complete the work for $1,100, leaves $838.60 to contribute to my P&O expenses. 

BTW, there is another $1200-1500 in CE tree trimming in that photo that would be approved and completed on the same day as well.

_Disclaimer: Results not typical. But it shows that not all private work is monitarily better than nat'l service company work. _



GTX63 said:


> Not a great photo but it conveys the idea. Initial grass cut on this property, approx 400'x400' lot. No bagging, trimming, clip removal etc. It is a middle of winter knock down. $1100 and our bid was okd by the owner within 48 hours.
> You will not get that with a national. You will get the industry standard minus discount and qc review.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good call on that one. We have another $5500 in work we are currently onsite doing for this client. They are on a 7k budget so we are working with their numbers (our terms). Plenty of saplings around the house and outbuildings. That is for another day and or/ contractor. 
Regarding the CE, I can count on one hand in 15 + years the number of 4 figure mowing jobs that were approved (even using their software) thru a national. The majority were kicked back as they tried to adjust bids or negotiate down. Clients such as this one have a good history with us, and a check will be on my desk within 15 days and no questions asked. I have no confidence in a regional out of Toledo doing the same.


----------



## SMRBR549 (Jan 9, 2015)

*So you looking for constructors in Indiana*

I was looking for some new properties to start working again, I love the work and know you wont get rich, but we should get paid what we are worth, not for 209x209 plus all the ciippings gone, weed eat, and everything that goes with it for the pay of $20.00 first cut and $15.00 re cut, that is what Coast2Coast did to me in Orange Co, Indiana. 







GTX63 said:


> Good call on that one. We have another $5500 in work we are currently onsite doing for this client. They are on a 7k budget so we are working with their numbers (our terms). Plenty of saplings around the house and outbuildings. That is for another day and or/ contractor.
> Regarding the CE, I can count on one hand in 15 + years the number of 4 figure mowing jobs that were approved (even using their software) thru a national. The majority were kicked back as they tried to adjust bids or negotiate down. Clients such as this one have a good history with us, and a check will be on my desk within 15 days and no questions asked. I have no confidence in a regional out of Toledo doing the same.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SMRBR549 said:


> I was looking for some new properties to start working again, I love the work and know you wont get rich, but we should get paid what we are worth, not for 209x209 plus all the ciippings gone, weed eat, and everything that goes with it for the pay of $20.00 first cut and $15.00 re cut, that is what Coast2Coast did to me in Orange Co, Indiana.


The best advice I can give you if you're going to entertain national/regional work is learn to say "no". Then when they reply with how much will you do it for, don't be timid when you tell them what your time is worth. If they don't agree, so be it - politely agree to disagree and move on to the next one, after all these companies are a dime a dozen anymore. Eventually they WILL call back and say "let's negotiate", and by that time you'll be so busy with decent paying work that your negotaions with new clients will be very simple & sound a lot like: "here's my price, I might be able to complete your job in about 3 to 4 weeks, I'll keep you posted."


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Make sure you put a time limit on your bids. We normally go 21 days with companies we don't do a lot of business with. If XYZ wants you to bid an overgrown lot in April and you bid $175 and then you don't hear anything, you may be gone but not forgotten. Without a deadline on your bid, well, June comes around and the city is on their back so they kick you a work order with your April price. Now the yard is 54" high and full of horseweeds.


----------

